# Giganto Blanket!!



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

I just ordered my yarn and supplies to make one of these for my bed ... I'm so excited ... Can't wait to get it. Here is the link! http://nocturnalknits.com/giganto-blanket-faq/


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

That is about the coolest (warmest actually!) thing I have ever seen! Please keep us posted with your progress - ie pictures!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> That is about the coolest (warmest actually!) thing I have ever seen! Please keep us posted with your progress - ie pictures!


I think it is awesome! I probably won't start on it until sometime in December, but I will definitely keep posting when I get started. My hubby agreed to help me with it if I need him to!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

6 pounds of unspun wool roving!? That's one fluffy (and expensive) blanket!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

TammyK said:


> 6 pounds of unspun wool roving!? That's one fluffy (and expensive) blanket!


I actually ordered 8 pounds ... I have a king size bed. haha ... but it wasn't too bad ... about $120 ... cheaper than a comforter set that isn't going to be as warm.


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

OMG! That is going to look totally awesome when it's finished!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

You have GOT to post pictures for us - even some as you are making it. Good luck!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Can't wait to see it. I love the bathing suit cover up on her site, very cute.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

How will you wash it?


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that IS a giganto!! Good luck with the knitting!!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is awesome can imagine how warm & cozy this would be .


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

You realize she made needles out of PVC pipes to knit this. There is a utube video called, giganto blanket. Curious , what size needle are you planning to use?


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

where do you find the needles to make it??


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Makes my hands ache just looking at it...darn arthritis...keep us posted..


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

pmarch said:


> You realize she made needles out of PVC pipes to knit this. There is a utube video called, giganto blanket. Curious , what size needle are you planning to use?


We are making up needles with pvc pipe ... gonna be fun. I will keep you posted ... not starting until December.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Just really remember her washing instructions, no agitation or you will have a big mess on your hands. I have enough roving I may try this but not with PVC pipes. Lol!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Whoa! That is humongous! But awesome. I would love to see your progress.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

You're a brave soul!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow! It would certainly be a conversation piece.... and warm.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness! More power to you! Hope you post the completed blanket.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Whoa - the specs on that are A-MAZE-ing.. I can't even imagine washing it.. or trying not to snag the loose sts.....
Let us know if you decide to proceed!??

http://nocturnalknits.com/giganto-blanket-faq/


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Once you get under that blanket you are not going to be able to move!!!!!! AND it's going to take two people to work those needles. Good team project. Can't wait to see a picture of your creation on your bed when you get it done.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

If I had the strength in my hands like I did 20 years ago, I would have to give it a try, now are you kidding. lol
Please post some pictures as you go along. Will be great to see your progress.


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> I just ordered my yarn and supplies to make one of these for my bed ... I'm so excited ... Can't wait to get it. Here is the link! http://nocturnalknits.com/giganto-blanket-faq/


FANTASTIC !
That is exactly what I have been wanting to knit !
Somebody made me some broomstick needles, and I have been experimenting with all kind of yarn and fabric.

Thank you for sharing


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

I am going to knit with chunky wool that has been crochet with 100% polyester yarn. Will let you know how I go.


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

But instead of a Gigantic Blanket I will first try a rug
like this pattern:
http://www.purlbee.com/big-stitch-knit-rug/2012/2/26/big-stitch-knit-rug.htm
l


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

extreme said:


> But instead of a Gigantic Blanket I will first try a rug
> like this pattern:
> http://www.purlbee.com/big-stitch-knit-rug/2012/2/26/big-stitch-knit-rug.htm
> l


The link doesn't work ... anyway everyone thinks that this is going to be a heavy blanket, but it's only 8 lbs of roving ... can't be that heavy.


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry the link has been removed (not sure why). Fortunatally I wrote the pattern for rug down 

I think your blanket will be fantastic, and not too heavy. I am just not confident yet to use unspun wool as I am a beginner in knitting. Where do you get needles?

Finding big needles has been my major problem.


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

This is the rug that I am knitting with my home made PVC needles, and rope crochet out of chunky wool and 100%polyester. It knits very easy.

People can laugh at my home-made needlles, but where does one buy BIG and LONG needles ??


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

extreme said:


> This is the rug that I am knitting with my home made PVC needles, and rope crochet out of chunky wool and 100%polyester. It knits very easy.
> 
> People can laugh at my home-made needlles, but where does one buy BIG and LONG needles ??


Hey ... there is absolutely nothing wrong with homemade needles ... What did you use for the needle tips? I can't quite tell from the picture! I do have some large needles, but I can't remember where I got them. Have to think about that one.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.purlbee.com/big-stitch-knit-rug/

try this link



m2hvnfn said:


> extreme said:
> 
> 
> > But instead of a Gigantic Blanket I will first try a rug
> ...


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

I used 25mm plastic normal length needles and knocked off the stoppers with a hammer. Then I attached them to 15mm PVC piping (Curtain Rods) with duct tape.

Necessity is the mother of invention 

I have been looking for BIG LONG needles for the past 4 months with NO LUCK ! Thus I made my own, and they work well ! The fact that they are so long makes it easy as it rests on the floor, thus it does not matter how big and heavy the rug gets.


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks JuneS for reposting the link
http://www.purlbee.com/big-stitch-knit-rug/

I am using that pattern but not that wool. I made my own "rope" with chainstitch crochet chunky wool and 100% polyester.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Where did you get your supplies. for 8 pounds of roving like that is very cheap.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Where did you get your supplies. for 8 pounds of roving like that is very cheap.


This is where I ordered it from: http://www.thesheepshedstudio.com/NewSuperpage.html


----------

